# مساعدة في fem لعمليات قص الصاج بالاسطمبات



## naramseen (4 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أحتاج للمساعدة في عمل تحليل بطرق FEM لعملية قص الصفائح المعدنية بواسطة قوالب القص 
و بالتحديد تحليل منطقة القص و الإجهادات المتكونة فيها و جودة السطوح المقصوصة و أتمنى أن اجد في هذا الموقع الرائع من يساعدني لأن كل تقدم بحثي متوقف على إجراء هذا التحليل و أكون شاكرا للزملاء المهندسين لو يتكرم أحدكم و يشرح لي طريقة اجراء التحليل و خطواتها و يوجد في المرفقات صورة توضيحية للمنطقة التي يجب عليي تحليلها


----------



## naramseen (6 نوفمبر 2009)

لا يوجد أحد يستطيع مساعدتي؟ الرجاء الرد على موضوعي كي لا انتظر المساعدة بدون أي فائدة!!


----------

